# WWI Documentary Film



## pws49 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all-

Just wanted to make you aware of two books that were recently published regarding films of WWI.

The first, is WAR WINGS: Films of the First Air War, is a reference guide that describes, in detail, thousands of scenes of WWI aviation related documentary motion pictures. Of the thousands of WWI related reels held in the National Archives, only 71 film titles document aviation activities, and half of those titles consist of only a few scenes. WAR WINGS chronicles over 2,500 individual scenes of filmed action, while hundreds more are summarized. Scenes of pilot training, airplane manufacturing, fighting in the skies over France, and even the post-Armistice testing of enemy airplanes, are cover in this book.

The second one is BATTLEFILM: U.S. Army Signal Corps Motion Pictures of the Great War, was the Finalist Award Winner in the Military History Category of THE NATIONAL “BEST BOOKS” 2007 AWARDS. For the first time, in book form, there is concise information about the surviving motion pictures that were taken during WWI. BATTLEFILM details 467 film titles that cover America’s part in this conflict. Each of the 957 reels of action is described using data gathered from actual U.S. Army records.

If your interested in these books please check out the authors website at www.pwstewart.com for more information.
Disclaimer...I'm the author.
ps


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 7, 2008)

PWS. Thanks I will look out for those books. But also a new Documenatry has been released with black and white film footage from World War 1 been digitaly remastered and colour added to each frame of footage. Documentary is on the History Channel


----------

